

Stali - statically linked linux - gnosis
http://sta.li/

======
Aegean
Much of open source software source code sucks in linux. Things could have
been leaner, smaller and written with cleaner source code. I haven't checked
thoroughly but I am pretty sure I can find lots of places where code could be
factored out or made smaller. This goes for glibc too, and no surprise certain
statically linked binaries turn out to be simpler.

------
gnosis
There are a couple of other ways to make the distro even smaller:

    
    
      * Use UPX to compress executables: http://upx.sourceforge.net
      * Use a compressed filesystem like squashfs, cramfs, or fusecompress

------
bediger
Noble goals, and I'd probably run it, if it were available for download.

